# White Side - Black and Red



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Can anyone please let me know which breeds have Whiteside (both black and Rec Red) in their standards?

Thanks!


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

komoner tumblers


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

English Short Faced Tumblers
English Long Faced Tumblers
Vienna Tumblers
Dutch Highfliers

These are just a few of the breeds that can carry it. It has been put into a lot of breeds even Racing Homers.

In Axel Sell's book Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons, he indicates that the white side effect appears to come from alternative forms of grizzle. The recessive red / recessive yellow birds have one form, and black / blue and other color white sides carry a different gene causing the expression.


----------

